# White sweet potatoes?



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

So I set about making some homemade dehydrated sweet potato chews for my aunt's dogs, and I asked my dad to pick up a couple for me. Turns out the ones he got were white sweet potatoes instead of the orange ones I wanted. 

What I'm wondering is if these are safe to make dehydrated treats from? Or are they poisonous? I tried looking it up on Google and I only got the difference between sweet potatoes and white potatoes, which I assume from the photos mean regular, non-sweet potatoes. Are white sweet potatoes the same as, say, russet potatoes? Or are they the same as orange sweet potatoes? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I think you ended up with yams, actually, not sweet potatoes. They look purple-ish on the outside but are yellow-ish/whitish on the inside, right? They're not quite as sweet or as starchy as regular sweet potatoes but they're definitely not akin to a regular potato (e.g. russet). I don't see why you couldn't feed them to the dogs!

What The **** Am I Eating, Yams Or Sweet Potatoes? Here's How To Tell


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Both sweet potatoes and white potatoes are ingredients in dog food. They're not particularly nutritious but there's nothing wrong with feeding them as a snack.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I just wanted to make sure since they won't be "cooked" (although I am doing it in the oven so they will be cooked to some extent). They looked just like sweet potatoes until I cut into them so I was a bit surprised. XD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

If you get the purple Asian sweet potatoes, you can even eat them raw yourself. They taste great both raw and cooked.


----------



## _Zero_ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sweet potatoes ARE white. The orange ones that everyone is accustomed to using and seeing depicted in various food products (including dog foods) are actually yams. If you're at the grocer's looking for sweet potatoes, their flesh will be white, much like a russet or red potato. Sweet potatoes (white flesh) and yams (orange flesh) are both sweeter than russet potatoes/red potatoes/new potatoes/etc. But they're different types of potato. If you're looking for the orange ones for making chews, next time ask for yams!


----------

